# What is your favorite Ram?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to buy a pair of ram, but they are too many of them in the market and all beautiful. I just wonder if I could get some information so I could decide 

German Blue ram
German Gold ram
Electric Blue ram
Electric blue balloon ram
.
.
.
.
?

I really like the Richard's Rams ,but it seems they are the most expensive one in the market


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

bolivian ram!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I love Bolivians. They actaually get quite larger than German rams. Any of the German varieties look great. The golden ones can kinda disappear in a planted tank. Regardless, they all add something a little different to the tank. I have kept nearly all color varieties.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I like the ballon rams.
IPU Richmond had them for 49.99 each a few weeks abck.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have decided to go with Electric blue balloon ram from Richard


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Like the first two said, Bolivians


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Do you find it hard to tell the gender of Bolivians? What do you look for to get a pair?


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

arash53 said:


> I have decided to go with Electric blue balloon ram from Richard


Good choice, awesome little guys


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a pair of electric blue balloons from Richard. Excellent quality fish.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sexing Bolivian Rams can be a bit tricky sometimes.From what i read, males will have a higher pointed dorsal fin, and longer extensions on their tail fin,less stocky and slimmer compared to the females.Size wise, the both remain the same.



Fish rookie said:


> Do you find it hard to tell the gender of Bolivians? What do you look for to get a pair?


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Richards electric blue ballon rams are the nicest I've seen. I also really like bollivian rams cause they are really easy to keep alive.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm a little confused here. Are the "Balloon" Rams colour morphs of the German Blue Rams or Bolivian Rams? I've been looking for Bolivians, but all I ever find for sale are those ugly (in my eyes at least) balloon fish. This is why I wish everyone would include the scientific names of the fish on the tanks...


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Balloon & German Blues are from the same family, I believe that balloons were developed from German Blues, Germans were developed from wild rams.

Fish Profile for Blue Ram, Balloon Ram, Butterfly Cichlid, German Blue Ram, German Ram, Gold German Ram, Golden Ram, Singapore Ram (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi, Apistogramma ramirezi, Microgeophagus ramirezi, Papilochromis ramirezi)

Fish Profile for Bolivian Ram, Bolivian Butterfly, Ruby Cichlid (Mikrogeophagus altispinosus, Crenicara altispinosa, Microgeophagus altispinosus, Papiliochromis altispinosus)

I saw bolivians at Aquariums West before, you may want to check them out.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine would be either ballon electric blue rams or the wild rams that Charles brings in. Those wild rams are tough as nails and their colors and patterns are all a little different


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I like the little balloon rams right now I have two yellow ones and I am looking to get a few more of perhaps a diffeent color such as white, blue and so on.
Bolivian rams are cool but they get quite big. I like German blue ram but have not been able to find a place that sells them.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here are mine :




I hope they are male and female and they get paired. the big one is keep chasing the small one!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> I like German blue ram but have not been able to find a place that sells them.


I saw in Aquarium west couple days a go for 12.99


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I seem to lean towards patriot. Ive tried ripjaws but had stability issues

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

> I seem to lean towards patriot. Ive tried ripjaws but had stability issues


Good one, but not sure how many people will get it


----------

